# Sous vide went off overnight



## PedroOrange (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi, I put a joint of beef in the sous vide at 132.8 degrees F for 24 hours. However, after I would guess 15 or 16 hours, enough of the water had evaporated to turn the sous vide off. When I saw this is the morning the temperature had dropped to 90 degrees F. I added more water and put it up to the temperature where it will remain for another 5 or 6 hours until searing. So the question is, is this safe? It's probably about 110mm thick at the thickest point


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2021)

Baldwin's chart only goes to 70mm..  70mm takes 6.5 hours to pasteurize..
You will have to make that call...
Click the link below to make your educated guess...

A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking (douglasbaldwin.com)


----------

